# what is the top 5 healthy dog food for dogs different stages of life?



## bulldoglover (Apr 3, 2012)

would like to know your opeion:nerd:


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I feed my dog meat, its perfect for every stage of life.


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

There is already a thread like this, but with so many buy outs, recalls and formula changes it might be something to really look at again. I don’t look at what stage of life my dog is in, but more as to what the ingredients are and what dietary needs my dog has at the time. I am in the process of looking at new foods for my dogs so I am not really at a point to give a top 5. But I do like Orijen Adult Dog, getting ready to transition to Back to Basics Duck formula.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

#1. Prey Model Raw. (natural, heathy, and perfect for all life stages.)

Pre-made raw. (Most not quite as natural, but less processing = better!)

A well thought out and prepared BARF style diet. (IMO, not species appropriate, but I've known of many dogs thriving on a properly researched BARF diet.) 

Dehydrated raw. (Again, Most not quite as natural, but less processing = better! Depending on the brand this can be pretty darn great, but needs to have the majority of meat for the pet carnivore to be truly healthy!)

Champion brand foods. (I far prefer canned over kibble, far more natural with the moister content. I've had great experience with this brand and multipul dogs!)


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

You don't really need different foods for different stages of life. A "puppy" kibble or "all life stages" kibble is fine at any age. Both my dogs, a 4 yr. old and an 11 yr. old, are on California Natural Puppy formulas at the moment and doing great. But if you're looking for 2 really good "puppy" formulas, I'd suggest California Natural Puppy (chicken or lamb) for a limited ingredient kibble; or Fromm Puppy Gold. 

What's great for one dog might not be great for another. Some kibbles have very busy formulas with a ton of ingredients, like Orijen and Fromm's , but work great for dogs who don't have sensitivities. Other more simple formulas like NutriSource and California Natural are a better fit for other dogs.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> #1. Prey Model Raw. (natural, heathy, and perfect for all life stages.)
> 
> Pre-made raw. (Most not quite as natural, but less processing = better!)
> 
> ...


I'd put a BARF style diet over a premade.. simply because you know the quality of ingredients, and the proportion of meat and bone! 

To the OP: I like high protein, high fat formulas like Orijen, EVO and Acana, Back to basics.. Limited ingredients are fine too, but I don't know of any that can compete with the high levels of protein that Champion has. Whatever you choose, I do think that adding fresh meats, cooked or raw, is very important to any dog's diet.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Caty M said:


> I'd put a BARF style diet over a premade.. simply because you know the quality of ingredients, and the proportion of meat and bone!
> 
> To the OP: I like high protein, high fat formulas like Orijen, EVO and Acana, Back to basics.. Limited ingredients are fine too, but I don't know of any that can compete with the high levels of protein that Champion has. Whatever you choose, I do think that adding fresh meats, cooked or raw, is very important to any dog's diet.


That's why I didn't number those ones.....I couldn't decide!Lol


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

IMO-

My number once choice will always be Prey model raw. 

If I had to, I think I could feed pre made raw or a Bones and Raw food diet over kibble. Less processing and more natural.

If you stick with dog food I would recommend canned. I know wellness and Evo both have great 95% meat canned foods. Believe it or not kibble doesn't do much for cleaning teeth. It has no more benefit than feeding canned. It will also help keep your dog hydrated feeding fresh or canned food v.s. kibbles.

I'm not one to believe in Puppy, adult, Senior or all life stages foods. I think its a selling game. I would worry more about what is and isn't in the food you are feeding and what your dog needs as he grows according to size, weight, activity and just being a dog (carnivore).

As said previously, What works for one dog, may not work for the other. I find it nice with the raw diet because I don't have to give them what doesn't work for them and only have to give what does work for them. They also get variety  The more natural and less processed you go, the more your dogs will be able to digest and take in and the less clean up in the yard you will have.

Also on any diet IMO raw meaty bones should be given frequently to help with teeth.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

To me, prey model raw is the best all life stages food there is. You can't beat all natural.


----------

